# Red's Raptor LT25



## sjake1972 (Jul 21, 2012)

Another sweet raptor .......great setup . [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

Red's was the poke in the ribs I needed to finally finish mine

Sweet ride Kevin


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## swampman (May 9, 2013)

Great looking LT25. I just picked up a custom LT25 myself.


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

How do U keep that trolling motor head and shaft from bouncing around in a chop?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> How do U keep that trolling motor head and shaft from bouncing around in a chop?



He will take the TM right off of the bracket if the chop is that bad, but if the chop is that bad, we don't bother running in it so taking the TM off is never an issue.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice boat, congrats!


----------

